# effet du tonnerre



## vieukh (24 Août 2010)

bonjour

suite à un orage mon antiquité (un powermac 7600) émet un ronflement infernal.
j'ai dû déconnecter le haut-parleur.
j'aimerais savoir si je peux me dépanner, et comment.
merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> suite à un orage mon antiquité (un powermac 7600) émet un ronflement infernal.
> j'ai dû déconnecter le haut-parleur.
> ...



Si c'est la conséquence directe de la chute de la foudre, tu ne peux rien faire, seuls les éléments "non électriques" de la machine peuvent être récupérés (carrosserie, chassis ), tout ce qui était sous tension lors de l'incident est bon pour la poubelle, ce qui n'est pas encore mort est susceptible de lâcher à tout moment, et si le disque dur est encore utilisable, dépêche toi d'en faire une sauvegarde avant qu'il ne claque !


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Août 2010)

Ton bruit ne provient pas de l'alim ?

Si il vient bien du haut parleur c'est étrange car l'alim aurais du claquer or si le mac démarre elle fonctionne pour le haut parleur le chip son de la cm à peu être pris un coup


----------



## vieukh (24 Août 2010)

bonsoir

merci pour vos réponses.
aussi étonnant que cela puisse paraitre, ce ronflement est la seule conséquence du coup de tonnerre.
cela s'est produit il y a quelques mois; j'attendais pour voir
tout le reste fonctionne sans problème !
j'ai tout examiné avec l'utilitaire de disque et techtool, qui n'ont rien détecté.
ma bonne vieille bécane semble avoir résisté.
seul persiste ce problème de son.
je m'estime heureux, mais si je pouvais retrouver le son, je ne m'en plaindrais pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> merci pour vos réponses.
> aussi étonnant que cela puisse paraitre, ce ronflement est la seule conséquence du coup de tonnerre.
> ...



Les Mac n'ont pas de carte son, le son est généré par un coprocesseur spécialisé, et géré par le processeur, donc, à moins que tu ne sois un surdoué du fer à souder, capable de dé-souder des composants de surface, et de re-souder leurs remplaçants, c'est "no way".


----------



## vieukh (25 Août 2010)

bonsoir

surdoué du fer à souder
heu
je me débrouille, mais je ne crois pas l'être !
et, surtout, je ne saurais pas par où commencer.
je suis plutôt sous-doué en électronique
je le déplore mais je suis conscient de mes lacunes.

merci, tout de même.


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2010)

Je suis sur que tu dois pouvoir trouver un haut parleur de rechange sur ebay ou un site de pièces détachées


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis sur que tu dois pouvoir trouver un haut parleur de rechange sur ebay ou un site de pièces détachées



Sans doute, mais je doute fort que le problème vienne du HP !


----------



## vieukh (27 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute, mais je doute fort que le problème vienne du HP !



bonjour
et merci
c'est aussi - hélas - mon impression 
et un mac a/v sans son 
sans espoir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

Si, en trouver un autre dont le boîtier est foutu, et en faire un avec les deux.

Sauf si c'est juste "une machine de collection" (quoi que ce modèle, en collection &#8230; ), perso, ça irait tout droit à la benne, je te le redis, un dispositif électrique touché par la foudre est susceptible de tomber définitivement en panne à tout moment, aucune fiabilité !


----------



## vieukh (27 Août 2010)

bonsoir
merci pascal 77
mon pm7600 n'est pas un objet de collection; je l'utilise toujours.
traitement de texte, tableur, etc
je m'en servais aussi pour copier mes cassettes audio sur cd.
j'ignore si la foudre a frappé; j'ai seulement entendu un très fort coup de tonnerre.
et la seule conséquence (je touche du bois !), a été ce problème de son
la solution serait peut-être que je trouve un autre 7600 à "cannibaliser".


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> merci pascal 77
> mon pm7600 n'est pas un objet de collection; je l'utilise toujours.
> traitement de texte, tableur, etc
> ...



Alors pourquoi t'embêter avec une telle trapanelle, alors que pour quelques dizaines d', tu pourrais avoir un iMac G3 ou G4 autrement plus performant ?

En tous cas, dépêche toi de faire une sauvegarde des documents de ton disque dur, parce qu'il peut aussi bien tenir encore deux ans que tomber en panne demain matin ou ce soir !


----------



## vieukh (28 Août 2010)

bonjour
merci
pourquoi m'entêter ?
parce-que je suis attaché à mes vieilles bécanes; mes vieux nikon f, par exemple.
d'autre part, je dispose d'un i mac g5 pour le net.
j'ai d'ailleurs connu plus de déboires avec celui-ci qu'avec mon antiquité !
cela dit, je vais suivre tes conseils et sauvegarder le contenu du 7600.
encore merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2010)

Voyons, voyons, ne comparons que ce qui est comparable : le Nikon F est l'ancêtre de tous les reflex modernes, un appareil de légende. C'est l'Abraham du reflex ! Le Powermac 7600 ne joue pas vraiment dans la même cour de récré...


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que tu as ce problème si tu branche un casque sur la sortie casque. Je ne me souviens plus trop, mais je pense qu'il doit y en avoir une sur le 7600


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Septembre 2010)

Héhé.... 

Powerdom qui nous parle des effets du tonnerre....  

Du tonnerre ! :rateau:   


(Pardon.... j'ai pas réussis à m'en empêcher.... :rose: )


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Héhé....
> 
> Powerdom qui nous parle des effets du tonnerre....
> 
> ...



Tonnerre de Brest ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bon, je rappelle que floudre, c'est mal !


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2010)

Mon pseudo date du premier powermac. A l'époque c'était quand même quelque chose !


----------



## vieukh (16 Septembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as ce problème si tu branche un casque sur la sortie casque. Je ne me souviens plus trop, mais je pense qu'il doit y en avoir une sur le 7600



bonsoir
je ne suis pas passé par ici depuis un moment (travail).
merci de t'intéresser à ce problème. bravo pour la mémoire; effectivement : prise casque, prise micro, entrées vidéo + stéréo, sorties stéréo. c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'avait plu sur cette bécane. je ne peux, malheureusement pas, tester ma prise casque tout de suite, puisqu'à la suite de cet ennui, j'avais tout déconnecté. je vais rebrancher la hf et voir
encore merci
ch


----------

